# Northeast Ohio Squirrel



## AngusBarrows (Oct 1, 2017)

Just curious , where do you guys hunt squirrels in and around Northeast Ohio? We are having a hard time finding spots with large enough trees. I'm originally from western New York and there you had hardwoods for hundreds of miles. Made it easy to find good hunting areas. anyway any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

This might help:
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlifeareas


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

In this area you have Berlin, west branch, la due and grand river, some areas have big timber some don't, I can't give out the best spots cause they are hard to find , just go to one of them and start hiking. Sometimes you can see the big woodlots from the road. The key now is to find trees that have a good nut crop. Not all the trees this year are producing good some more than others.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Usually in the front yard with a gamo pellet gun


----------



## AngusBarrows (Oct 1, 2017)

I think my neighbors would call the cops on me if I did that lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There's a lot of mixed woodlands in NE Ohio. You can use Google Earth or some other program with aerial views to find the big woods in these wildlife area pretty easily. The hard part is finding the productive areas that aren't over hunted. I've hunted through some big beautiful hardwoods that looked like a ghost town. Seeing nothing bigger than a chipmunk. Other areas, I always have squirrels chattering at me when I'm bowhunting. Even shot a squirrel with a bow that I walked up to within 10 yards of on public land. Big fox squirrel.


----------

